# 2007 Giants???



## Sixtwo (Sep 2, 2007)

Is it just me or were/are there next to no 2007 Giants in dealers this year? All I'm finding in the SF Bay Area are LOTS of 2006 models on sale, and new 2008's coming in...even the 2007 catalog (as well as their website) is spare on details, with hardly any specifics on 2007 bikes...anyone know what gives?


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

They All Sold..!


----------

